# Flextec Ruten



## franzinger (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Flextec Ruten von ebay UK gemacht?
Hab mir mal eine CDX 66 5/6er in 9 fuss ersteigert.
Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand die Rute und kann mir eine Empfehlung für eine passende Schnur geben.
Ich hab nur eine 4er Schnur und leider keine Möglichkeit die Rute mit verschiedenen Schnüren probezuwerfen.

Schöne Grüße
Franz


----------



## Khaane (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

Habe exakt die gleiche Rute und die Airflo Balance Rolle bei Flextec bestellt.

Bin mit beiden recht zufrieden - Habe n 5er Schnur drauf.

Bin aber absoluter Laie mit miserabler Wurftechnik, der freundliche Anglerkollege am Forellenpuff meinte aber, dass die Kombi recht gut sei und der konnte damit sehr gut werfen, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.


----------



## franzinger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

Rolle wird bei mir eine Vision Koma 5/6.
Werde aber voraussichtlich eine 6er Schnur verwenden.

Über die CDX 66 findet man relativ wenig im Netz. Mit der CRX 88 scheinen aber die meisten sehr zufrieden zu sein.

Scheinen für das Geld wirklich hervorragende Ruten zu sein.


----------



## Khaane (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

Upps, meine ist auch ne CRX88 5/6.

Verkauft Flextec eigentlich noch über ebay.co.uk?


----------



## franzinger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

Ja hier


http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/TACKLEDISCOUNTS-ultimate-value__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## dltattoo (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

Hallo meint Ihr zufällig diesen Händler !!!

Einmal DE und einmal UK Habe über beide schon sehr gute Sachen zu günstigen preisen gekauft!

http://stores.shop.ebay.de/tacklediscounts-deutschland__W0QQ_armrsZ1

http://stores.shop.ebay.de/TACKLEDISCOUNTS-ultimate-value__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## dltattoo (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

Ups man sollte ab und an die Webseite aktuell halten


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

Hallo,

was muss man bei UK-Bestellungen für das Porto rechnen ? Angegeben werden ja i.d.R. nur nationale Gebühren. 

Für ne Rute wären es normal dann internationaler Versand + Sperrgut, oder ?

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Khaane (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

da stand quatsch


----------



## Tewi (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

gibt es von flextec auch ruten in 2/3# oder 3/4#?
habe nichts gefunden bei den hänlern?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## franzinger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

ich hab 10 gbp versand beim ebayshop bezahlt.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

@ Franzinger 
Danke


----------



## dltattoo (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

@Tewi, ich würde mal Andrew anschreiben, auf mail Antwortet jemand eigentlich recht schnell und geben Auskunft hatte auch schon paar fragen!!

Andrew, Tackle Discounts [andrew@tacklediscounts.co.uk]

Oder auch mal auf der webseite schauen http://tacklediscounts.co.uk

*THE ONLINE AUCTIONS WAREHOUSE CO LTD
*ANDREW TRAIN
11 ASHDOWN WAY
TAW HILL
SN25 1FA SWINDON, Wiltshire
United Kingdom
Telefon: 00441793610267

E-Mail: ebay@tacklediscounts.co.uk


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

@Tewi 

Auf der Webseite von Flextec gibts nur Klassen ab 5/6
http://www.flextec.co.uk/rods.asp


----------



## Bellyboater (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

Die wilderness gibts zumindest noch in 4/5.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

Stimmt - die gibts es zumindest in 4/5 #6


----------



## AndreasG (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

Die 7tlg. Wilderness 8ft # 4/5 wirft sich bestens mit einer 4er Loop Long Distance.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## dltattoo (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

Morgen ja und im Shop direkt Gibt es noch die hier ist zwar eine Airflo aber keinen plan wie die sind, da sind die Profis gefragt!!!

http://www.tacklediscounts.co.uk/p-3424-airflo-delta-classic-trout-fly-fishing-rod.aspx


----------



## Flyfisher1 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*

Hallo Freunde, wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese, kommt mir in den Sinn: Ziemlicher Schnursalat. Am Besten ihr messt Eure Ruten mal nach. Wie steht hier:
http://flyfisher1.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!70D09128684F19ED!248.entry

Vertraut keiner Statistik, die Ihr nicht selbst gefälscht habt.


----------



## stechapfel (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Flextec Ruten*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde, wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese, kommt mir in den Sinn: Ziemlicher Schnursalat. Am Besten ihr messt Eure Ruten mal nach. Wie steht hier:
> http://flyfisher1.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!70D09128684F19ED!248.entry
> 
> Vertraut keiner Statistik, die Ihr nicht selbst gefälscht habt.



Sehr interessant...ich bin ebenfalls Wurfanfänger und hatte das Bauch-Gefühl, daß meine Rute-Schnurkombi nicht zusammen passen (Balzer Jewel 8,6ft 5-6 mit Greys Grxi 6WF) trotz korrekt gesetzter Stops konnte ich max. 10m in der Luft halten. Also mal Rute nachgemessen, und siehe da: aus der 5-6 wird real ne 5 (Tendenz zur 4)|bigeyes
Jetzt hab ich mir ne WF5 bestellt, und bin auf Wurfergebnisse gespannt... Achso Messmethode war diese.


----------

